# Kodi's first Agility Trial



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi and I are done with day one of our first NADAC trial. He was great! In our first run, Regular, wasn't a Q, because i wasn't clear enough, and he ran into a tunnel out of order. But everyone else had trouble too, and we ended up in first place even without a Q. In the second class, also Regular, I was much more careful about the discrimination tasks, and we won again AND Q'd! 

The third class was "Tunnelers", which is ONLY tunnels, but you have to fo REALLY fast. Kodi has never done a course of JUST tunnels, and in the beginning, didn't know quite what to make of it. So he did what I asked, but wasn't exactly blasting along. Neither of us made any mistakes on the course, but we weren't fast enough to Q. 

The venue is an indoor soccer center with arificial turf. I'm sure there are LOTS of "unwashed boy" smells in there. When we first went into the warm-up area, Kodi was VERY distracted by the smells. But we did some attention exercizes, and he came around pretty quickly. I did still have to keep an eye on him in between classes, because if I didn't watch him, he kept trying to EAT the fake grass!ound:

So we'll head back tomorrow, for two more runs... This time Standard and Jumpers!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good stuff Karen , I don't like tunnels either. LOL Sounds like you learned from it. It will be a good day tomorrow too. Keep up the positive attitude. There are no bad days , we learn from even the worst. :whoo:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

How fun, I love the way you and Kodi get out there and go for it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Good stuff Karen , I don't like tunnels either. LOL Sounds like you learned from it. It will be a good day tomorrow too. Keep up the positive attitude. There are no bad days , we learn from even the worst. :whoo:


Well, this was a "learning day" then.:biggrin1: For the jumpers class, which should have been the EASIEST class of the weekend, I put him on the start line... And... He... Stayed... There... When I realized that he hadn't come when I released him, i started running down the row of jumps, calling to him in a "happy voice" over my shoulder... NOTHING... He sat.

This is the dog that I have't tried AKC Novice Obedience with yet, because of his inability to hold a stay with me too far away from him. Yet, here, in this MUCH bigger arena, he sat there looking at me as I ran away from him!:frusty:

So I finally went back and got him, put him back on leash and ran out of the ring with him, telling him he was a good boy. My goal ALWAYS is for him to have a good time in the ring. If he's not enjoying himself, I don't want to do it.

He bounced along beside me, looking perfectly pleased with himself. (reminds me of your "stubborn dog" article!). I'm still not completely sure what was going through his furry little head. We HAVE been practicing a lot of stays lately, so maybe he DID get confused, and thought that was what he was supposed to do. We have also been doing a lot of lead-out practice, to make sure he didn't break prematurely. Or maybe two days of Agility in a row was too much of a good thing. Or maybe he was still fixating on the fake grass. I really don't know for sure.

SO, our next (and last) class was "Regular", the class he'd done so well in yesterday. I wasn't sure whether I should scratch him in case he was tired, or give it a try. I DON'T like practicing mistakes, so I knew I had to do SOMETHING different. If I'm going to make another mistake, I want it to be a different one.

I realized that in class, I typically just pop him out of his crate and carry him to the start of the course. It's just easier than putting his leash on and off, and walking him there, and of course there is no leash steward in class to take your leash to the end of the course for you. At a trial, you MUST enter and exit the ring with your dog on-leash, and the crating area was a long way from the ring. So I just walked him on leash over to, and into the ring to set up before removing the leash. I talked to the officials, and they told me there was no problem with me carrying him into the ring as long as the leash remained on until the judge gave the signal to start. (in NADAC, dogs must run naked... not even collars are allowed on course). They said that a lot of small dog people do it that way. There is even a name for it. They call it "drop and run".

So for the second class, I did it that way. i carried him in, when the judge signalled, I took his leash off, dropped him, (don't worry..., I didn't DROP him, drop him, just sort of lowered him down!:biggrin1 called to him and started running. He ran right with me!:whoo: he did a great job. We didn't Q, it was a very tricky course with several "traps", and he fell for one of them, by blasting out of a tunnel right into the hoop in front of him rather than turning toward me and the correct hoop. But it was an honest mistake, and many of the other dogs did the same thing. The rest of the course he did perfectly. He may have placed... I'm not sure. We were tired, and I didn't want to hang around for them to tabulate the scores when I knew we hadn't Q'd anyway.(and he has more than enough ribbons already!:biggrin1

Plus we had another destination for the afternoon that I'll write about in another post later.

I think I will set up an appiontment with the vet chiropractor, just to make absolutely sure he didn't tweak something that made him act funny. But I really thought how easy it would have been to blame him for being "stubborn" about not starting the course. If I had, and had tried the same thing in the next class, I suspect I might have had the same result, just adding to the perception of the "stubborn dog".


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I shouldn't laugh, but the way you write about it just makes it sound hilarious!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good for you Karen. Sounds like you did learn lots. Sometimes like horses ehh. Got to know your limits and not push things. Not easy to scratch a horse like I'll Have Another" with two legs of the triple crown under your belt. Although their scratch might have been a given. Never did hear what was wrong with the horse. Same with dogs , you're not doing them any favors by overdoing or forcing things.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Karen and Kodi, just GO--you are both stars.


Keeper's Mom


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Good for you Karen. Sounds like you did learn lots. Sometimes like horses ehh. Got to know your limits and not push things. Not easy to scratch a horse like I'll Have Another" with two legs of the triple crown under your belt. Although their scratch might have been a given. Never did hear what was wrong with the horse. Same with dogs , you're not doing them any favors by overdoing or forcing things.


I read that I'll Have Another had tendonitis. In horses, that's one of those things that if you rest it, can be completely healed. If you push the horse with it, even just a little, you can have chronic lameness. And in race horses, with the amount of concussion and tourque they put on their (too young) legs, it can go from a minor injury to a catastrophic, life-ending injury in one wrong stride at speed. His trainer did the right thing to pull him.

I decided to put Kodi back in the ring today because I couldn't identify any soecific cause for his behavior based on that one incident, and I KNEW that if he still wasn't right, I could and would just leave the course with him. I see some people try to struggle though with a dog who clearly doesn't want to be in a class, and it breaks my heart. There is a woman I watched doing AKC Rally with some kind of hunting dog... Don't remember what, except that it had LOTS of ticking. The dog slowly crept around the course after her, head down and visibly SHAKING all over. There is no way I could keep a dog in the ring that was so miserable there.

Snce he ran happily in the second class, I no longer think it was that I overtired him (mentally OR physically). I'm still not sure what happened. I'll have to see how he acts at more trials to figure it out. For now, I plan to do just one day of the next few trials and see how he handles that. I'll also stick with the "drop and run" start for a while. You cna get away with that at novice, and probably even open. When you get to elite level, you HAVE to be able to lead out to be in position to send your dog in the right direction to the next obstacle. The times are just too blazing fast to be able to keep up with the dog at that level. But he's just not that fast yet.

It took me a while to figure out the best warm-up routine for Rally, and how many days of competition, and classes in any one day he could handle too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShirleyH said:


> Karen and Kodi, just GO--you are both stars.
> 
> Keeper's Mom


Thanks, Shirley! Sometimes yes, sometimes no. But I try to alway make it fun for him. That's what makes it fun for me!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Karen, you write so well. Your stories are like being there in person. Makes me really enjoy Kodi's adventures! And congrats for the weekend.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, gee, thanks!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Loved reading your tale...I know sometimes show ring errors are the best teachers. I agree you wrote it all down very well.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Karen, congratulations on your first agility outing! I would say it was a clear success! I have learned I cannot lead out very far right now with Gracie, too scary for her without me by her side. So I adjusted, like you. I figure I'll have plenty of time to do lead outs in the future. I'm thrilled for you two!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

It sounds like you had an interesting and educational experience with Agility. I'm happy to hear you don't think Kodi's actions were due to being injured or overtired. I know it's probably way to early for this question, but do you prefer Rally over Agility or vice versa? What are the big differences between both in your experience? My trainer says if you have obedience under you're belt you can just about do anything else. I think I'm going to give Timmy a break from traditional classes over the summer and just do some private lessons and one on one work. I'd be curious if down the road Timmy would enjoy Agility, he has such fears of inanimate objects I just don't see him running through tunnels or jumping over things, but you never know. I might ask my trainer for some tips on introducing these types of things even if it's as simple as walking down a board or sitting in a hula hoop.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lsprick said:


> Karen, congratulations on your first agility outing! I would say it was a clear success! I have learned I cannot lead out very far right now with Gracie, too scary for her without me by her side. So I adjusted, like you. I figure I'll have plenty of time to do lead outs in the future. I'm thrilled for you two!


Thanks, Leslie! Did you say you've been doing AKC? I was just reading the AKC rules this morning, and I think I have to find some of those trials!. The scoring seems much more lenient. You vpcan't have ANY mistakes on course for a Q in NADAC. Based on AKC scoring, Kodi would have already earned his Novice title this weekend. We'll still keep doing NADAC too, but I was surprised to see how differently they are scored!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> It sounds like you had an interesting and educational experience with Agility. I'm happy to hear you don't think Kodi's actions were due to being injured or overtired. I know it's probably way to early for this question, but do you prefer Rally over Agility or vice versa? What are the big differences between both in your experience? My trainer says if you have obedience under you're belt you can just about do anything else. I think I'm going to give Timmy a break from traditional classes over the summer and just do some private lessons and one on one work. I'd be curious if down the road Timmy would enjoy Agility, he has such fears of inanimate objects I just don't see him running through tunnels or jumping over things, but you never know. I might ask my trainer for some tips on introducing these types of things even if it's as simple as walking down a board or sitting in a hula hoop.


I like all three... Obedience, Rally and Agility. I don't think I have a favorite.

I think that I would probably have a hard time competing at the highest levels in Agility... Havanese, even though they can RLH:biggrin1:, can't really compete with the speed of a Parson's Russel Terrier or a really competitive Papillon. And Kodi, unfortunately, JUST misses the 8" jump height cut off, and has to jump as one of the VERY smallest dogs in the 12" category. (to the extent that I don't even have to have him measured by 3 different judges... They just wrote "WAY UNDER!" on his hight form, and I can get his permanent card.). But that speed only affects placings, not Q's (assuming you make minimum time) so he could still get all his titles, regardless of what other dogs in the class do.

I LOVE the challenge of a really good Rally run. When the dog is heeling really close and doing exactly what you cue, it is like dancing with your dog. I like the challenge of formal Obedience too, but I DON'T like having to do the exact same set of exercizes over and over. So I think that I will only do the number of trials in each level needed to get his titles. I have no desire to keep competing in a level where I've already titled.

And when we get done with all that, there is still Nosework to keep us busy well into his old age!

As far as Timmy and agility are concerned, I would NOT suggest you try introducing agility obstacles with just "a few pointers" from your instructor. You don't want him to get scared, and that's easy to do with a timid dog if you domit wrong. Also, is he avor a year yet? If not, hold off. Agility can permanently damage a young dog's joints if they haven't finished growing. Some Havanese finish a little earlier, but there is no need to hurry, so I'd wait until he is a solid year old to be careful. At that point, by all means, put him in a beginners agility class. I'veseen some amazing transformations with very timid dogs gaining a tremendous amount of confidence, both in themselves and their owner, working in agility. Even if you and he never want to do it on a competition level, it will help him in many, many ways!


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I didn't realize NADAC was so much more difficult, but then again I've only been to AKC trials. I would say that within 200 miles, there is an AKC trial every weekend. I also registered for TDAA but haven't done any of their trials yet. 

I have several friends who quickly got their first Novice titles in AKC and are working their way through Open. I'm still working on the Novice title in FAST, which is a challenge that your dog must complete before you can Q. Your dog needs to work about 6' away from you and do 2 obstacles in the correct order, among other obstacles. It's a fun challenge. 

At home we've been working on driving off the start line, jump discrimination and wrapping. Always stopping while it's fun and everyone is happy!

I've entered her in Standard in August for the first time. I didn't think she was confident enough on the teeter. She's reactive to loud noises and bangs, so the teeter scared her. I think she's much better now and alot more confident in the ring, so we'll give it a shot.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lsprick said:


> I didn't realize NADAC was so much more difficult, but then again I've only been to AKC trials. I would say that within 200 miles, there is an AKC trial every weekend. I also registered for TDAA but haven't done any of their trials yet.
> 
> I have several friends who quickly got their first Novice titles in AKC and are working their way through Open. I'm still working on the Novice title in FAST, which is a challenge that your dog must complete before you can Q. Your dog needs to work about 6' away from you and do 2 obstacles in the correct order, among other obstacles. It's a fun challenge.
> 
> ...


FAST sounds like Chances in NADAC.

One of the fun things about agility is there is always something new to learn or improve on!


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

All this talk and no video?!?!?!?! I want to see!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

miller123 said:


> All this talk and no video?!?!?!?! I want to see!!!!


I did have someone video, but the last time I talked to her (last Wed.) her husband hadn't put it on a disk for me yet. I typically only see her on Wed.'s and since the training center is closed on this coming Wed. For Independence Day, it could be another week before I get it.. You can besure, I'll post it as soon as I get it!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

I would suggest running with your dog for the first few trials and not doing a start line stay. A lot of dogs get stressed in that atmosphere when you get to far away from them and shut down.

My mixed breed has Elite nadac and excellent akc titles. My Havanese just started trialing and has her AKC novice jumpers title. She did exactly what your dog did at her 3rd trial so while she's still a baby, I'm going to run with her which she likes much better at this point.

The cut off times for Nadac are much faster than AKC but I would not say it's a harder venue, just different. There is no pause table or Teeter in Nadac. The courses for AKC can be tighter and more challenging in my opinion once you get to Excellent and even in Open now. Refusals ARE penalized in AKC but not in Nadac. The distance challenges in the Nadac Chances courses are definately harder than the AKC FAST courses.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jillnors2 said:


> I would suggest running with your dog for the first few trials and not doing a start line stay. A lot of dogs get stressed in that atmosphere when you get to far away from them and shut down.
> 
> My mixed breed has Elite nadac and excellent akc titles. My Havanese just started trialing and has her AKC novice jumpers title. She did exactly what your dog did at her 3rd trial so while she's still a baby, I'm going to run with her which she likes much better at this point.
> 
> The cut off times for Nadac are much faster than AKC but I would not say it's a harder venue, just different. There is no pause table or Teeter in Nadac. The courses for AKC can be tighter and more challenging in my opinion once you get to Excellent and even in Open now. Refusals ARE penalized in AKC but not in Nadac. The distance challenges in the Nadac Chances courses are definately harder than the AKC FAST courses.


I had already decided I couldn't ask for start line stays right now. (although he did them beautifully on Sat. of the trial) When I just dropped him and ran in the class after he froze on the start line, he did fine.

I guess you are right about AKC and NADAC in regards to which is "harder". I just think, at least at the novice level (I haven't looked farther than that yet!) it looks like AKC plays more to Kodi's strengths. He doesn't have problems with any of the contacts, so the addition of the teeter and pause table don't worry me.

I guess I'm just still a bit amazed that you can win a class (and come in second in another) and not Q in NADAC. I am coming from the Obedience and Rally world, where the Q's come first, and the dogs that place are among the top qualifying scores.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

I think at the Novice level the 2 venues are about the same. Jumpers in AKC has 6 weave poles, I don't think there are weaves in Nadac jumpers, are there? I can't remember, once AKC let mixed breeds compete, I really stopped going to Nadac trials.

At the Elite/Excellent level, I think AKC is harder because of the refusal calls. This can mean just bouncing the wrong way or spinning and coming back to the obstacle/jump. I personally think that AKC is better suited to little dogs because the courses aren't as wide open as Nadac.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jillnors2 said:


> I think at the Novice level the 2 venues are about the same. Jumpers in AKC has 6 weave poles, I don't think there are weaves in Nadac jumpers, are there? I can't remember, once AKC let mixed breeds compete, I really stopped going to Nadac trials.
> 
> At the Elite/Excellent level, I think AKC is harder because of the refusal calls. This can mean just bouncing the wrong way or spinning and coming back to the obstacle/jump. I personally think that AKC is better suited to little dogs because the courses aren't as wide open as Nadac.


Yes, there are weaves in NADAC regular and jumpers at Novice level, That's not a problem for Kodi either, unless there is a really difficult entry, which I hope they wouldn't do in either NADAC or AKC at the novice level.

I did talk to my agility trainer after I originally posted, and he said the courses that were set for us were the hardest he'd ever seen at the novice level. His take on it was that the judge was new, and was trying to get everything into one course. He said that in general, more seasoned judges are more generous with their course design.

As far as the NADAC courses being wide open, I suspect you are right, that a slightly tighter course would be easier for smaller dogs... It certainly would be easier for ME! I was quite proud of myself for getting around all the courses without bursting a blood vessel! Thank HEAVENS I don't have a Border Collie!!ound:


----------

